

How can we improve Netflix? A survey - collegeportalme
http://edu.surveygizmo.com/s3/846135/How-can-we-improve-Netflix-Survey

======
cpeterso
Note that this is a third-party survey, _not_ sponsored by Netflix itself.

~~~
collegeportalme
Yes. I made sure i highlighted that point before the survey begins

